# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tolong, badan koi saya bolong ( ada foto)

## zlatan

Dear all,

Tolong badan koi saya hampir bolong..apa kah ini ulcher?
ceritanya, kemarin saya tinggal keluar negeri 2 minggu, balik balik saya temukan koi saya pada sakit. ada yang borok seperti ini juga ada yg mulutnya hampir hilang dan badan membengkak. Ikan yang terkena tosai import. Di kolam saya campur dengan ikan lokal.

Sebelum saya pergi, saya taburkan kolam dengan obat anti bacteri, karena ada ikan  tosai yang mulutnya seperti kemerah merahan. Di list obatnya ada bilang bagus utk mouth rot and fin rot. setelah 2 minggu saya kembali, malah yg kena mouth rot jadi parah, ikan bengkak dan mulut bagian bawah sudah hilang, juga ikan yg di foto ini tadinya ok tiba2 badannya seperti ini..

Mohon pencerahannya dari para senior..
thanks and warm regards

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andy1204

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zlatan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

